# Erstelldatum einer Datei ändern.



## Happyman0815 (9. Dez 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin derzeit auf der suche nach einer Library, die es mir ermöglicht das Erstelldatum einer Datei zu ändern. 

Mit:


```
File fl = new File(FilePath); 
fl.setLastModified(time);
```

ist es schoneinmal möglich das Änderungsdatum einer Datei zu verändern, jedoch ist mit dem Standard Java eine Änderung des Erstelldatum nicht möglich.

Es wird online oft behauptet, dass die Modifikation nicht möglich ist, nur Frage ich mich dann wie Programme wie eXpress TimeStamp Toucher 1.1.0 funktionieren. 

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee wie man vorgehen könnte.

Gruß
Happy


----------



## javimka (9. Dez 2009)

Der eXpress TimeStamp Toucher ist eine exe-Datei, die kann mit irgendeiner Programmiersprache geschrieben worden sein. Auf jeden Fall ist es Plattform abhängig (=böse).


----------



## eRaaaa (9. Dez 2009)

javimka hat gesagt.:


> Der eXpress TimeStamp Toucher ist eine exe-Datei, die kann mit irgendeiner Programmiersprache geschrieben worden sein. Auf jeden Fall ist es Plattform abhängig (=böse).



mist, nu bist du schneller gewesen *g*
um noch was produktives zu schreiben: 

ich hatte dazu mal zur nativen variante mit "filetimes" gegriffen: (win)

Popular Downloadable Utilities

kannst dir ja mal anschauen.


----------



## musiKk (9. Dez 2009)

Nicht alle Dateisysteme speichern diese Zeit überhaupt ab, z. B. ext3. Also haben sich die Java-Entwickler dafür entschieden, das nicht zu verwenden. In Java7 wird es das aber wohl geben.


----------

